# Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen



## Toni_1962 (2. April 2006)

Ich will im Sommer mít meinem Wohnwagen nach Irland fahren.
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit Wohnwagenfahren in Irland 
oder hat generell Tipps zum Camping dort?
Kennt jemand schöne Campingplätze, von denne ich aus mit meinem 5Ps ler auf hechte nachstellen kann?


----------



## Pikefisher (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Hallo Toni,

mit Camping in Irland kenne ich mich zwar nicht aus, aber hier einige Tipps:

Verlag Rau- Mobil Reisen IRLAND, Nordirland. DER Reiseführer für Auto-, Wohnmobil- und alle anderen Rundreisen, mit super Infos über Campingplätze überall! 
Es steht einfach ALLES drin. Es gibt Reiserouten, denen man folgen kann und Infos über das Land, die Städte usw. Da braucht man nichts anderes mehr außer ner Karte! Ach ja, ISBN: 3-926145-01-3 

Viel Spaß auf der Reise!

Und hier noch einige Links zu Campingplätzen die nicht oder nur mit kurzen Infos in Reiseführern aufgelistet sind:

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/ 
http://www.ireland.ie/carav_camp.asp 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/county.asp?region=Overseas 
http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/TIDInet/default.aspx

Grundsätzlich gibt es im Süden, vor allem Südwesten, jede Menge Campingplätze. Im Norden sieht's da schon etwas schlechter aus. Wo wollt ihr denn unterwegs sein?

Es gibt in Irland tausende von Seen in denen man Fischen kann. Raten würde ich dir mal am Shannon zu fischen. Dort gibt's zum Teil KAPITALE Pikes. guckste hier: http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com

Gruß
Pikefisher


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Toni: google mal nach den Campingplätzen in Rossnowlagh und Bundoran an der Donegal Bay. Beide Plätze sind direkt am Meer gelegen und Du fährst ca. 30 Minuten zur Erne Seenplatte bzw. zum Lake Glenade, top Hechtangeln. Dazu hast Du auch den River Drowes zum Lachsangeln und den Lough Melvin zum Brown Trout Angeln direkt um die Ecke.

Nebenbei kannst auch prima Klippenangeln auf Pollack und Makrele, Molenangeln auf Conger sowie Meerforellenangeln an der Erne-Mündung angehen.


----------



## Pikefisher (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Toni,

noch was:

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=93

Top Campingplatz und ideales Hecht- und Browntroutrevier.

@ Karsten,

werde deinen Tip heuer mal ausprobieren. Bin im September dort oben unterwegs.


Gruß
Pikefisher


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

*Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tipps* #h


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Toni: gerne doch! 

@ Pikefisher: den Glenade hatten wir schon befischt, genauso den Erne Stausee - jedes Mal gingen feine Hechte bis 8 Pfund an den Haken (gut, wir sind auch nicht so die Hecht-Profis). :m

Eine Erlaubniskarte für den Glenade, welcher wunderschön inmitten toller Landschaft gelegen ist, bekommst Du im Tackleshop des Lareenpark. Für den Erne Stausee und die umliegenden kleineren Hechtseen fragst am besten im Tackleshop in Belleek nach:

http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/product.aspx?ProductID=2074


----------



## Pikefisher (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Toni, gerne wenn es dir nur irgendwie hilft. Erwarte einen Bericht!! 

@Karsten,

da war ich ja im letzten Jahr schon vorbeigefahren. Im Tackle-Shop war ich auch drin, obwohl ich da mit meiner Gattin unterwegs war und ihr versprochen hatte nicht zu fischen. #q Ich Idiot.

Das tat ganz schön weh die vielen tollen Seen und Bäche ohne sie zu befischen zu bewundern. Aber |thinkerg: dieses Jahr nehm ich bestimmt eine Rute mit. Werde es mit einer Teleskoprute versuchen, die ich heimlich in die Reisetasche stecken werden. #: |supergri


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Pikefisher: da einfach nur vorbeifahren ist wirklich ein schändliches Verbrechen, dat geht nun gar nicht! 

Bin mir nur nicht im Klaren, ob die Beleek-Adresse wirklich die von dem Angelshop ist, den man nur betreten kann, wenn man vorne durch ein Café geht und auf dem Hinterhof die Treppe erklimmt. In dem Shop waren wir 2002, und da bin ich mal wieder arm geworden wegen der vielen feinen Sachen. Aber zum Trösten gab´s gottlob eines der urigsten Pubs mit dem besten Guinness der Insel gleich nebenan. :m


----------



## Pikefisher (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Karsten:

soweit ich in Erinnerung habe gibt es 4 oder 5 Angelshops in Beleek. Zwei kenne ich noch vom Namen her:

Melvin Tackle Shop     und
Mickey Mc Grath Tackle and Bait.

Keines von beiden ist über ein Cafe zu erreichen, obwohl......
bei beiden ist nebenan ein Pub :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*



			
				Pikefisher schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni  .... Erwarte einen Bericht!!


 
*Klar, wird kommen* #h


----------



## Karstein (4. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Pikefisher: *lach* Jooo, die Versorgung von Tackleshops in Verbindung mit Pubs ist auf der grünen Insel optimal gelöst! 

DAS Pub überhaupt ist das "Black Cat" - vom urigsten! Und wenn mal in der Republik die Sperrstunde eingeläutet wurde, fuhren wir halt von Ballyshannon aus eben über die Grenze und konnten in "geschlossener Gesellschaft" bis 6:00 Uhr morgens die Vortagsfänge feiern. 

Kann die beiden Namen nicht zuordnen, auf alle Fälle liegt der Shop an der Hauptgeschäftsstraße. Fast direkt daneben ist ein Raumaustatter und Souvenirladen. Der Shop ist wirklich stöbernswert.

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Pikefisher (4. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

@ Karsten:

Melvin Tackle Shop ist in der Main Street. Dürfte also auch der von dir beschriebenen Tackle Shop in der Main Street sein.

*

*


----------



## Karstein (4. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Denke ich mal auch, Pikefisher. 

Zwei andere Shops sind ebenfalls Besuche wert - zum einen der in Bundoran an der Hauptstraße, zum anderen Rogan´s in Ballyshannon. Ersterer hat feines Meeresangler-Zubehör, welches es in Germany nicht zu kaufen gibt, aber auch einiges an Hechtködern. Letzterer hat ein ordentliches Sortiment an FliFi-Zubehör und die gängigen Lachsfliegen für diese Gegend.


----------



## Breamhunter (4. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*



Pikefisher
Keines von beiden ist über ein Cafe zu erreichen schrieb:


> *Gibts in Irland überhaupt einen Laden wo nebenan kein Pub ist*#c :m


----------



## Pikefisher (5. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibts in Irland überhaupt einen Laden wo nebenan kein Pub ist*#c :m


 
:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 



*

*


----------



## Karstein (5. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Am gemütlichsten sind DIE Tackleshops, die gleich IN einem Pub sind - siehe Ballina, der Shop (das Pub?) direkt an der Brücke vor dem Ridge Pool! :m #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Noch einer, der dort hin will??? :q 

Wir haben gestern Abend auch im Netz gegrabbelt, aber als ich dann die Fährkosten sah, die mich mein rund 14 Meter Gespann kosten wird, ist mir dann doch leicht schwindelig geworden. :c 

Welche Anreiseroute hast Du Dir ausgeguckt, Toni?

Hast Du schon Infos darüber?? 

Wir wollten nämlich eigentlich auch um den 8. Juli rum los, aber leider konnten wir nix buchen, weil ich beruflich nix planen konnte. Nun stellen wir natürlich nach und nach bei allen Anfragen fest, dass schon fast alles ausgebucht ist in Europa. #q :c #q


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Hi Aali ,

schön, von dir was zu hören #h,

die Rute habe ich noch nicht zusammengestellt, bin noch am suchen.

Habe mir mal Reiseführer und Campingführer zugelegt.

Sicher ist nur: Fahren werde ich Anfang August.

So wie ich in meiner Planung weiter bin, melde ich mich bei dir.

Bist du schon in deiner Planung weiter?

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irland: Camping / Wohnwagen*

Tja in diesem Jahr nicht möglich :c ,

da keine Fähren Anfang August einen freien Platz für den Wohnwagen hat.
Auto, Kabine für 5 Leute .. alles möglich, nur keinen freien Platz auf dem LKW-Deck.

Nächstes Jahr  aber dann ...


----------

